# Where do you ladies get your clothes for work?



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

I just got a new job at which I need to actually look like an adult.  I'm 26 and up until now have only had jobs with uniforms, so I mainly only own jeans and tees.

  I got some nice stuff at Ann Taylor Loft the other day, but am unsure where else I should look.  

  What are your favorite stores for business casual clothing?


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 27, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new job!  Adult professional attire does not have to look frumpy, my favorites are from Calvin Klein, Michael Kors, Anne Klein and my favorite suits are from by Tahari (they have the most fashionable).  I purchase most of mine at department stores but on rare occasions I have had luck at TJ Maxx/Marshal's.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 27, 2014)

BTW: I have found a better selection of Tahari suits at Lord & Taylor as opposed to Macys.


----------



## spoiledgirl2085 (Sep 4, 2014)

For work I like shopping at Marshalls and TJMaxx for tops and Macy's has great sales very often so I buy slacks and black bottoms for work. For dressy blazers I love shopping at Forever21 and A'gaci, which is a store like Forever21 in the southern states.


----------



## Carrington432 (Sep 8, 2014)

Old Navy, JC Penny, and Banana Republic


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 12, 2014)

I buy my clothing for work mainly from Banana Republic, Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Express and Nordstrom. My sister also likes Loft and JCrew for work essentials.


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

I get my work clothes all over! Target, Express and New York & Co. mainly. Sometimes ON, Gap and The Loft.
  Please make sure you look for coupons before you shop & pay attention to the label sometimes things are dry clean only   ;-(


----------



## jpham (Sep 22, 2014)

Ann Taylor/ Ann Taylor Loft, Banana Republic.  I also love JCrew & JCrew Factory, but their clothing tends to run slightly large so I go down a size.  I also tend to grab staple items like pencil skirts, blazers ect on clearance and then get them tailored (I'm pretty petite).  My office is business casual, so I also tend to grab solid colors t shirts or tanks from Target and wear them with blazers or cardigans; a perfect solution when I'm feeling lazy or running late.


----------



## DaniMarie (Oct 19, 2014)

Banana Republic, Aritzia, RW&Co, Zara, Gap! (I'm 27 so sim age)



  admin edit/all links must be in signature


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

express is also a good place to get clothes, but you need coupons before you go in there.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 20, 2014)

JCrew/JCrew Factory, Zara, H&M (the labels other than the Divided line), Aritzia, Topshop, Target, and the sales at the Bay (Lord & Taylor, Vero Moda, Kenzie). 

  Brand-wise, I also hunt down Theory on sale.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

I got some of my clothes in H&M, Zara, Topshop, Old Navy, Pacsun and Forever 21. They have a huge collection of clothes that is perfect for work. I love my leather jacket from Zara it is so beautiful and I can use it anytime. I also got some of my sweater from Target.


----------



## Rosemary1988 (Nov 24, 2014)

I always shop at nextshe.com, their price is resonable, and custom service is helpful, Most notably, you can get your oders quickly Compared with the other. By the way, you should check your size very carefully with customer service, hoped that was useful to you.


----------



## helene29 (Oct 22, 2015)

And what about accessories? you think such silver jewellery will be appropriate to office work?


----------

